# Favorite/Least Favorite Plants?



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I figured since I started the favorite tail types/colors thread on bettas, I'd do a favorite plants one too. This one would be great to add photos and also use as a plant species reference for people trying to identify plants! Or at least provide a starting point.

Favorite Plants
1.
2.
3.

Least Favorite Plants:
1.
2.
3.


Mine:
Favorite Plants
*1. Alternanthera reineckii*










*2. Rotala nanjenshan*










*3. Rotala rotundifolia*











Least Favorite Plants:

*1. Surprisingly? Amazon Swords.*









*2. Java ferns*









*3. Bolbitis heteroclita*


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

+1 for the Alternanthera reineckii. It is my favorite of my plants so far.
I'm still new to plants so have yet to have a real list. But I also enjoy my crypt wendtii and water lettuce. I'm still getting the hang of my other plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't have Favorites or Least Favorites. I have "Piece of Cake" and "Never, Again." And some of the "Never, Agains," would probably be a favorite if they were a "Piece of Cake." 

Come to think of it, probably Subwassertang comes as close to being a "Favorite" as I could manage; but no "Least Favorite" as I think they're all beautiful.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Favorites:
1.) Ludwigia Repens Rubin
2.) Nesea Golden
3.)Star Grass/Rotalal Indica

Least Favorite
The ones that don't survive my tank


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

lol, i take offense at least #2. hahaha, java fern doesnt look too bad when you have a full clump (especially the trident). as a photographer i kinda feel iffy about using other people's work. photos of plants belong to me.

most favorites
1) anubias nana 'petite'








2) bucephalandra sp. 'brownie ghost'








3) blyxa japonica









1) duckweed. i hate you. (no photo)
2) Hemianthus Callitrichoides- i hate you. why doesnt anything please you? (no photo)
3) Utricularia gramninifolia- you're like the crazy girlfriend. everything is like a dream initially but quickly turns into a nightmare when you start overgrowing, get all lanky, and bits and pieces of you attach to other plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

<<... as a photographer i kinda feel iffy about using other people's work. photos of plants belong to me.>>

Yep, unless you have permission from the photographer or site they can't be used... it's actually considered stealing. Wearing my Editor's Hat.  

And I stand corrected.....I hate, hate, hate Duckweed. Most insidious plant ever born. I try to forget it even exists.

PS: Is that a little Dario I see in the first photo? My favorite fish!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I can never get a good clump of Java Fern and then it turns into this ridiculous mess that likes to sprout plantlets all over its leaves, get really lanky really soon and just throws itself all over my tank. Same with Bolbitis heteroclita. Swords just get stupidly big.

I found a love for the Alternanthera just simply because of the contrast they have within the plant. R. nanjenshan grows like a weed in my tanks and is fairly versatile as far as I'm finding. Same with R. rotundifolia. Can't wait to get more plants.

I try not to hold it against the plant if it dies in my tank. I do hold it against the plant if I hate the way it grows.

If I had a better camera I'd definitely use my own pictures, I simply used those because my pictures of the above plants in my tank wouldn't help anyone xD If a mod would like to edit out the pictures in my top post, please feel free to do so. Maybe one of these days I'll get an actual camera xD


----------

